

What happened to NFS? - AnodyneComplex

Back in the ye old days (~7 years ago) I was a co-founder of a small startup.  Services like S3 and GitHub weren&#x27;t commonplace, so one of the first things we did was buy a machine and install NFS on it.  This was then our canonical repository for code and home directories.  We found this to be very useful: pretty much everything was on the shared file system so accessing code, smallish (&lt;1 TB) data files and executables was easy.  The convenience of having files be instantly available and accessible from any program also really helped productivity.<p>Fast forward to today: many of my friends are involved with startups, and what I find surprising is that none of them use a shared file system: they get by with Dropbox and S3, but neither of these are really equivalent, and have their own annoying overheads.  Sometimes this is unavoidable (say, if I don&#x27;t have an office), but I&#x27;m curious if there are other reasons.  Is it the (non-trivial) overhead of getting such a system going?  Wanting access to the data in production?  Do people consider using services like Amazon&#x27;s Storage Gateway (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;storagegateway&#x2F;)?
======
informatimago
The reason is that NFS is not safe.

